
10 Years in Jail for Internet Pirates Now Reality in the UK - bootload
https://torrentfreak.com/10-years-in-jail-for-internet-pirates-now-reality-in-the-uk-170501/
======
type0
Criminal laws as legislated by criminal politicians...

